# Topic is W8 With 4Motion swap into 2000 GTi ?



## jash322 (Jul 29, 2009)

Has any body ever tried or at lest heard of some one who has tried this? Any ideas of what problems someone encounter while attempting this? what would the weight Vs power gain be? What other type of upgrades could be done after if the weight was an issue (ie.Turbo, body lightening,super charging, and ect)


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Topic is W8 With 4Motion swap into 2000 GTi ? (jash322)*

Should be easy, VW into VW.... now you just have to find a donor. Better yet, just drop a Golf body on a Passat chassis.








I suppose if you have enough money it could be done. After-all, the factory put a W16 into a Golf body w/ AWD.


----------



## jash322 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Topic is W8 With 4Motion swap into 2000 GTi ? (ps2375)*

where the 2000 GTi and the 2002 passat built on the same platform?? if so then i would imagen it would be much more cost affective just to put the body of a golf on the passat frame, but i still want to see more discussion on the topic, what would others do maybe modify the body to be mid engine and placing the gas tank in the engine bay ? i dont think i will accualy try this(i might in a couple of years, but not now) i just want to see what others think.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Topic is W8 With 4Motion swap into 2000 GTi ? (jash322)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jash322* »_where the 2000 GTi and the 2002 passat built on the same platform?? 

Nope. This would be a total custom build. Nothing will fit or cross-over. Both cars are uni-body, so there is no "frame" to deal with. I guess you didn't get my sarcasm. You might as well make it a twin engine hill-climber. I think the VW factory did that also, for Pikes Peak, a whille back.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Topic is W8 With 4Motion swap into 2000 GTi ? (jash322)*

I hope you have DEEEEEEP pockets


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Topic is W8 With 4Motion swap into 2000 GTi ? (jash322)*

Read this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...02590
specifically *vertigoeffect*'s comments. A W8 engine will bankrupt you. 


_Modified by 155VERT83 at 11:03 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If you have to ask then you can't do it sorry!
Passat 4-motion is Quattro, so you'd be trying to do something akin to this: http://www.s2forum.com/forum/s...19402 The motor and generation of Golf is different, but its basically the same longitudinal-engine drivetrain in to a transverse-engine body, which requires re-engineering, well, most of the car. 








There is a 2.7T S4-powered Corrado, which again is a similar swap http://www.dubbedbyrma.com/s4rodo_gallery Thats basically a Corrado body attached to an S4 floorpan.








There is also a V8TT Quattro Corrado under way, but the pics of that haven't been published yet.
Oh, and just for good measure, my V8 RWD Corrado:








We really ought to have a sticky for this question, since it comes up about once a week


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Topic is W8 With 4Motion swap into 2000 GTi ? (jash322)*

i worked as a tech at vw for a 5 years and i can tell you the w8 is a beast all in its own. if you can find a donor with an manual trans i would say that would be way better than an auto trans as the torque converter and the water temp sensor's seemed to be 90% of the mil's that came into the dealer. as far as fab goes i would say either cut out the front and rear floorplans, or make all the mounts for the suspension and motor yourself. also, you are probably need to get a custom driveshaft to accomadate for the chassis length and width difference and be prepared to spend some money and time with that massive project. anything is possible when your put your mind to it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

There is also a V8TT Quattro Corrado under way, but the pics of that haven't been published yet.
Wait you cant make a comment like that without posting a bit more info or maybe a link to the thread...lol. IMHO if he is swaping the RS6 drivetrain in thats going to be one sick car...if it works...which where there is a will there is a way...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh it definitely works (ie it fits). Its not an RS6 drivetrain, but a twin turbo 3.6L 32V, however its not my project so its up to the owner to publicise it more if he chooses to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its not meant to tease but just making the point, like you say, where there is a will there is a way








A W8 quattro Golf would be cake for someone with the fab skills because its such a short motor, but how long it would last is anyone's guess


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Dang, I was hoping it was the 4.2L this would be one hell of a car. Just hard to find someone willing to take a 20K car and chop it apart to slide it under a corrado. Would have to pay attention to crash records and see if you could find one lol...
Yea i was JK around and hoping it was the 4.2L because if he would drive the car here or to us at a show, i am sure i could talk the powers that be (the boss) into putting our software on it...lol
Yea W8 would be a snap thats the beauty of the W platform engines they are nice and compact.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well hey if you wanna play with software for my 3.7 when that goes FI then you're more than welcome, the Atlantic notwithstanding


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Haha....which engine are you going with? We may consider anything never really know...lol


----------



## jash322 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I m really not sure yet what motor i want to go with, theres a lot of option when it comes to completely ripping apart a car and rebuilding it from ground up







right now im just trying to plan out the basics of what i want, i m leaning toward mid engine allwheeldrive, just on that type of layout on its own the cars handling should be incredible , and if i go past a V6 then i will be moving the engine to the back and placing a really really larg gas tank up front, maybe W16







( im not accualy going to drop a W16 in to my car, id have to sell my soul again just to get the motor, let alone a tranny) my whole goal is to build a fairly reliable ubergolf that will scare vettes and vipers, and possibly make civics spontaneously combust. i will be buying the motor (which ever it maybe) in the next six months then i will be doing a massive rebuild on it, then i will do the same to the matching tranny, then the same to the rest of the drive train components. so im just trying to see what others have done and other problems presented during their builds, the car i m planing on doing this to is my current daily driver and will be for at lest three years, and i think doing this build(what ever it maybe) slowly is the best way. right now is idea and information gathering time, next is reflection and elimination, then it will be buying and building what i can as i go. what ever i decide to do i will let you all know thanks for your ideas and criticism and please dont stop with either(PS i do kinda appropriate the ideas more the the criticism)


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jash322)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jash322* »_I m really not sure yet what motor i want to go with, theres a lot of option when it comes to completely ripping apart a car and rebuilding it from ground up







right now im just trying to plan out the basics of what i want, i m leaning toward mid engine allwheeldrive, just on that type of layout on its own the cars handling should be incredible , and if i go past a V6 then i will be moving the engine to the back and placing a really really larg gas tank up front, maybe W16







( im not accualy going to drop a W16 in to my car, id have to sell my soul again just to get the motor, let alone a tranny) my whole goal is to build a fairly reliable ubergolf that will scare vettes and vipers, and possibly make civics spontaneously combust. i will be buying the motor (which ever it maybe) in the next six months then i will be doing a massive rebuild on it, then i will do the same to the matching tranny, then the same to the rest of the drive train components. so im just trying to see what others have done and other problems presented during their builds, the car i m planing on doing this to is my current daily driver and will be for at lest three years, and i think doing this build(what ever it maybe) slowly is the best way. right now is idea and information gathering time, next is reflection and elimination, then it will be buying and building what i can as i go. what ever i decide to do i will let you all know thanks for your ideas and criticism and please dont stop with either(PS i do kinda appropriate the ideas more the the criticism) 

vw never put a w16 in a gti, they did put a w12 in one though...And out of my experience w/w8 engines i wouldnt even recommend putting one in a passat. Everything that breaks the engine has to come out to replace...(cam tensioners,torque converters,etc..) there very expensive to maintain..not to mention Idk what you would do for a transmission...but hey if you got the time,money,equipment,and experience than more power to ya cause its a hell of an engine when it runs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

